# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  ترمیم معدل نظام قدیم

## shayanshahini

سلام دوستان من نظام قدیمم الان باید نمرات سوم دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی قدیم ترمیم کنم یا میشه تطبیق بدم و دوازدهم نظام جدید امتحان بدم 
من میخام نظام جدید امتخان بدم جدید راحت تره

----------


## pouria.sh

> سلام دوستان من نظام قدیمم الان باید نمرات سوم دبیرستان و پیش دانشگاهی قدیم ترمیم کنم یا میشه تطبیق بدم و دوازدهم نظام جدید امتحان بدم 
> من میخام نظام جدید امتخان بدم جدید راحت تره


درود دوست عزیز
من هم دقیقا شرایط شما رو داشتم
از دروس نظام گدشته دیگه امتحان برگزار نمیشه . نه از سوم دبیرستان و نه از پیش دانشگاهی
شما باید برید آموزش و پرورش اون ناحیه ای که هستید. یکسری مراحل اداری داره که خودشون بهت میگن که باید چیکار کنید
یکم دردسرش زیاده ولی چاره ای نیست و حتما باید دیپلمتون رو به نظام جدید تطبیق بدید برای ترمیم کردن. البته میتونید با همون نمره سوم و پیش دانشگاهی کنکور هم بدید که متاسفانه یا خوشبختانه دیگه امکان ترمیم ندارند

----------

